

In Search of the Longest Subway Ride - nofinator
http://www.wnyc.org/story/search-longest-subway-ride/

======
pavel_lishin
This might also be relevant to various interests:
[https://subwayrecord.wordpress.com/2015/03/26/a-guinness-
wor...](https://subwayrecord.wordpress.com/2015/03/26/a-guinness-world-record-
diary-dr-strangeline-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-about-the-amateur-new-
york-subway-riding-committee-and-love-the-mta/)

